# Cub GT2550 or JD GT235



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

I will be moving into a new house next month and I'm going to need a tractor. I have 1.5 acres with few obstacles. I have tons of trees along the property line. I'm not sure what my future holds, but I would like to get a garden tractor. Everyone in my family has a garden tractor and most of them are over 30 years old. Where I come from, you either bought a Cub, wheel horse, or JD. I'm not a big fan of Toro or Sears, so I narrowed my choices down to either Cub Cadet or John Deere. I was looking at the GT2550 Cub or the GT 235 John Deere. I really like the Deere, but is it $1500 better? I know JD has top notch quality, but is it worth the extra coin? Seems like cub offers the same tractor with more hp for a lot less, but it makes me wonder why its so much cheaper than the JD. Thanks in advance


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well me i like Cubs The Cub has a serviceable trans as where the Deere don't. And i think the first thing to go on the Deere would be the trans just because its not serviceable. Now it my be 20 or more years down the road but to me thats Deere's weak point. Also the cub has a five year 500 hr warranty (can you tell i like the cub better). But my best advice is to go and sit on them and test ride and cut or whatever with them and then you will know for sure which one is best for you. The Cub cost less because it don't have that HIGH DOLLAR GREEN PAINT.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I just did a quick check on Cub and Deeres pricing. You can get a Cub 3000 series w/ deck for what Deere wants for a GT235.
Its not even a fair comparison..... the choice should be pretty obvious I would think....

Duc

============================================
GT235
18 HP V-Twin Kawasaki Engine 
Hydrostatic Transmission 
48C Mower 
$5,239.00


GT 3100 23 HP Kohler Command V-Twin OHV Opt Deck $ 4599 
GT 3200 25 HP Kohler Command V-Twin OHV Opt Deck $ 5999 

Series 3000 Decks 
209 44" Deck $ 949 
394 50" Deck $ 999


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Besides cost I would factor in your local dealers, resale value, ergonomics and build quality. On paper it looks like the CC is a lot better value. The Deere will probably have a better resale value.

Jody's right, you pay a premium for the Green Paint. Either way, your getting a really good machine.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Lets see.....

shaft drive vs belt drive
21hp kohler vs 18 kawa
castiron rear vs alum
timken roller in deck spindle vs ??
metal hoods like a tractor SHOULD have.
all for ALOT less $$.....pocket the difference

OR move up to a 3000 series w/power steering and shaft drive deck for almost same $$.

We just sold a 3255 w/48" for 5699.......its a beast !


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I love Deeres, and own 3 old timers, but The Deere GT235 vs. the Cub 2550 is a tough choice in that both machines are good, but the Cub is so much cheaper without really losing anything in terms of quality or capability except it has a manual lift. The Deere GT235 vs. the Cub 3000 series, I'd have to strongly recomend the Cub as the 3000 series is I think a better machine. The Cub 3000 series offers a larger snow plow with hydraulic lift AND angling, a larger snowblower, a category "0" 3 point hitch is available, and I think over all the tractor is heavier duty than the Deere GT235. I am also not a big fan of the Kawasaki engines. Deere has had an ongoing problem with the Kawasaki in the GT245. BUT! Go sit on each one for several minutes and check out the leg room, belly room (if needed), back support on the seat, ease of getting on and off, are the controls easily reached by you, Can you raise the mower deck comfortably on the manual lift models? Will you be able to raise the front mounted implements easily? Will your spouse be able to operate the lift? Doesn't matter what color machine you buy, if it does not fit you, you'll soon hate it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I just looked at the Cub and the Deere sites. You can get the Cub GT3100 with a 23 hp Koher and power steering and a 44" deck for $4599. And the Deere site shows the GT235 with a 18hp Kaw and no power steering and a 48" deck for $5279. I think the best deal is the Cub GT3100 it might have a smaller deck but would be much easier to drive around with the power steering and it cost $680. less a no brainier. Unless that green and yellow paint has taken ahold of you and then nothing going to change your mind.:winky:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I posted the prices above and I'm pretty sure that the machine is $4599 plus the deck of choice (lets say 48" total would be $5598)
So there would be a $360 dollar difference between the GT235 and the Cub 3000 series. What do you get for $360? you get a machine that weighs 300 lbs or more over the GT, and thats not including the deck. Fully hydrolics for attachments, lift and power steering. A heavy duty cast iron tranny that has no belts, is fully servicable and really cant be killed. A 9 guage frame, cast iron axel, more HP, considerably more leg room, shaft attachments with quick attach couplers (No belts), a vaccum activated clutch giving much longer life over electric, and the ability to spool up at any speed. More ground speed and better mower deck construction (48-50" is shaft and weighs 265 lbs) and cut. Hydrolic deck lift gives an infinite height adjustment between its entire range. And its ability to handle a hydrolic quick hitch for 2 stage 45" blower (shaft drive) or blade with angling...grease zerks up the wazoo for long life on important areas. I will stop now, I think you got the point....

In my opinion if you want value (more for your money) you dont look at Deere. They have the quality, but not the value IMO. 
A say this while I have a Deere, as well as the Cub..

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The $4599 for the Cub GT3100 is also list price.It would not include the deck.But could probably be bought for close to that price including the deck.List price is just a guide I dought anyone has ever paid list price and if they did they paid to much.I own both John Deere and Cub Cadet and like them both.But if I was buying a GT it would be a Cub.Because you get more for the money.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder about the price because the website shows it as retail price, not suggested list price and the site below shows the sales price the same as the price on the website.....its early in the season so I dont see dealers dumping leftover units yet. 
My dealer quoted whats listed plus deck of choice, just as a test...

http://www.thegardenhut.com/Cub Cadet.htm


Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Located the entire product line pricing both Net, Retail and list..


see the attached file

Ducati


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Ducati, Now that is a cool attachment. That should give the guy some bargaining power, sort of like knowing the hold back when buying a new car. Way to go!

DenRS, You might also want to look at the turning radius of the machine you select. you said you have allot of trees, a tight turning radius will save you some time cutting. Two, ways to look at it. 1. Get a tractor with a tight turning radius and a 48" mower, or 2. a tractor with a standard turning radius and a 54", or so, mower, the bigger deck helping with the reach around trees.

We have 2 acres and mow with a JD325, much like the GT235 but with hydro lift, and a 48C deck. It cuts and mulches very well with plenty of power for the thick grass or riding up slopes. If I purchased it today I would buy the 54" deck for the extra $200-300. The larger deck would help with the trees and trimming around the beds. 

We have not had a single problem with the Kawa 18HP. engine or the trans or tractor. It's a really nice machine. We also use a 48" JD plow with chains and 4 suitcase weights in the winter. No problems here pushing up to 10" of dry snow or 8" of the slushy stuff. I'm glad I did get a hydro lift for the snow plowing since you tend to lift the blade often, not needed much for grass cutting though. The wife really appreciates the hydro lift after using a neighbors without it during plowing season.

We also looked at the Cubs in 2000 when we bought. They are nice machines at the 3000 model level. The other we looked at were the Simplicities, in particular the Landlord model they had at the time. We shied away for the Simplicities though due to the mowing deck riding on the ground and the fact that we have a rough back yard. If it wasn't for that the Simplicity might have been the one to get considering features and pricing.

Good luck shopping. Let us know what you end out getting.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Kevin,

I also have the 2005 list prices for all of Deeres products (most of it)...attached is the Garden Tractors

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

And the John Deere compact line, the 2210 being included in this
file


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

And the balance of the Compact line (4000 series)


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

I didn't expect so many replies, thanks guys. Generally I'm very cautious we I see something that looks like a good deal. It seems as though the cub is a good machine thats just priced less. Once I move, I'm going to test ride each one. I just want to eliminate any machines that don't measure up before I actually go to shop. I'm not tall, so leg room won't be a problem and I'm willing to sacrifice a little comfort for durability. The wife will never set foot on the tractor. If she does, I may never get the chance to mow the yard. I didn't even consider the 3000 series cubs. If I understand this correctly, the mower decks are included on the 2500 series, but not on the 3000 series. Thanks guys


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

DenRS: You can't believe the number of people that buy these without ever sitting on them, much less a test drive!!

Ducati: Man, what intel. You must have been in Special Forces, or the CIA.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KevinJD325 _
> *DenRS: You can't believe the number of people that buy these without ever sitting on them, much less a test drive!!
> 
> Ducati: Man, what intel. You must have been in Special Forces, or the CIA. *


LOL , I have been known as a trafficker of information

I forgot the John Deere attachment list complete for 2005


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

I figure if I'm going to pay around $4-5000 for a new tractor, I'm taking it for a ride. Thats a lot of $$$ to spend without knowing if your going to end up liking the tractor. I wouldn't buy a used car that I couldn't drive unless it was another 69 camaro 

Ducati996 thanks for the price list. It will be very helpful when I go shoping. Thanks again.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That has to be a tough business. Working on 15-20% on most tractors. Looks like about 30% on the 3000 series.

Not much room on attachments either. You know the customer expects them installed and demonstrated. You would need to sell a few attachments with every tractor just to make a decent amount. Most probably just leave with a deck.

This could also be why the trade-in value quoted to johndeere was so low. Why would a dealer pay more to a customer for his tractor than they could pay for a new one? There isn't enough room in the dealer markup to give high trade allowances.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Depends where you go SixChow that John Deere dealer wanted to steel my 2166 for $800.00.However the Simplicity dealer was generous at offering $1800.00.

However on the Deere deal it was for a fresh up to date LX280.But the Simplicity was on a held over out of date Broadmoore with a out dated 16hp Vanguard rather then the up to date 18hp.So he was probably stealing mine also because im sure he will have to discount it to sell it anyway.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Six I'd think I'd do a dance if I made 20% on a tractor...............look at my earlier post here.......sold a 25hp WITH a 48" deck $5699.00. This IS a tough business.........and you're right........I spent 45 minutes + with a guy buying his first tractor,answering all kind of questions...........then had to face "Lowe's has same price..can you do any better?'...........uh NO......lol.he bought the tractor and I delivered .....FREE. (Lowe's doesn't)..showed him how to use everything........
Then he called this morning........."I can't start it".....ok....put my tech support hat on...........after a few minutes I get out of him he thinks the PTO switch works the choke.........:twoonone: ...
imagine calling your local Lowe's on Saturday morning and 
1.) Getting anyone on the phone
2.)Getting anyone on the phone that can walk you through the startup.
Just another saturday morning in the mower biz.........:jumpropeb


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I really do not see how a Cub Cadet dealer can make it.The prices drop rather then go up?Example CC 2166 were selling for $2999.00 and then went to $2699.00 and then the 2180 came out and went to $2599.00.The others manufactures do not drop there prices they raise them.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Do like the watermelon man
......get a bigger truck? and make it up in volume....:furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *Six I'd think I'd do a dance if I made 20% on a tractor...............look at my earlier post here.......sold a 25hp WITH a 48" deck $5699.00. This IS a tough business.........and you're right........I spent 45 minutes + with a guy buying his first tractor,answering all kind of questions...........then had to face "Lowe's has same price..can you do any better?'...........uh NO......lol.he bought the tractor and I delivered .....FREE. (Lowe's doesn't)..showed him how to use everything........
> Then he called this morning........."I can't start it".....ok....put my tech support hat on...........after a few minutes I get out of him he thinks the PTO switch works the choke.........:twoonone: ...
> imagine calling your local Lowe's on Saturday morning and
> ...


I hear you on that Neil. I work in the auto biz, and some people feel that you owe them the world, becouse they own, or are looking at something. the sad thing, is that those same people that chisel you for a doller, and the ones that complane to everyone how "The dealer's are ripping me off" 

It is nice when you get that one custermer in that truly appreachets all that you do for them, and that makes coming to work worth it.


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

I personally like to buy my equipment from a dealer, not lowes or homedepot. I think that service is just as important as the price. I will pay more for a tractor to a certain degree if I get better service from a particular dealer. I like to know that if I have a problem or need a part, I know where to go. Getting quality help is a joke at the big stores. Thats why I never buy parts for my camaro at any of the big chain parts stores. In many of those stores I feel like I'm speaking another language. One day I needed a horn relay for my 69 camaro. I went to a couple of the big stores and they needed the engine size. I told them to pick anyone, it doesn't matter. They wouldn't go any farther until I gave them the engine size. I told him I had a v12 in it. You should have seen their face. What difference does it make, it was a horn relay. So I went to smaller store in town and believe it or not, they have the ability to scroll right past this. Part cost more, but I just felt better about the service.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenRS _
> *I will be moving into a new house next month and I'm going to need a tractor. I have 1.5 acres with few obstacles. I have tons of trees along the property line. I'm not sure what my future holds, but I would like to get a garden tractor. Everyone in my family has a garden tractor and most of them are over 30 years old. 1*Where I come from, you either bought a Cub, wheel horse, or JD. 2*I'm not a big fan of Toro or Sears, so I narrowed my choices down to either Cub Cadet or John Deere. 3*I was looking at the GT2550 Cub or the GT 235 John Deere. I really like the Deere, but is it $1500 better? I know JD has top notch quality, but is it worth the extra coin? Seems like cub offers the same tractor with more hp for a lot less, 4*but it makes me wonder why its so much cheaper than the JD. Thanks in advance *


 1* Not me: My first tractor was a new 1966 Bolens that I still have.
2*Toro and Sears aren't even in the same league with each other. You should also take a look at Simplicity and Kubota Both fine products
3*You can buy a lot of gas and oil for the cub with 1500 bucks.
4*You're payin for the 
 GREEN


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Man Lb59 you like picking up old threads - Im pretty sure DenRs bought a 3000 series Cub. I have seen him around on some forums, and his feedback was positive from what I recall...

I did learn a lesson from this thread and similar on other forums that posting dealer pricing is a no-no. cant tell you how many death threats i got from all the dealers - I posted info for Cub, Deere and NH. I couldnt locate Kubota LOL anyway I no longer offer that service LOL - plus I do understand their postions


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

What Cub Cadets would be comparable to the JD 325 425 445 & 455?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Man Lb59 you like picking up old threads - Im pretty sure DenRs bought a 3000 series Cub. I have seen him around on some forums, and his feedback was positive from what I recall...
> 
> *


 Not really~:
I wasn't interested in CC until I bought one this week so never bothered reading any of the threads about them on this or any other board. As a result I missed out on a lot of good info on them. In going over the threads it sparked some questions observations and comments. 
Sometimes old threads can be beneficial to both the reader and the writer.


----------

